# Quality in Matagorda



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

Dodging showers and thunderstorms has been the key to success as of late but the groups willing to stick it out have been rewarded with quality fish. Wade fishing shorelines with sand and mud bottoms with artificial or live bait have been effective. Drifting has to been great with Norton sand eels and or live bait working slicks. Birds are continuing to get a little more active as well. I have open dates for anyone interested.

Capt Trey Prye 
281.702.0490
www.captaintreyprye.com


----------

